# Who is your GBAtemp hero?



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

There are more then 270,000 users on the 'temp right now, and I've "met" a lot of users. Of course there are users I like more than other users, and some I like even better.
Post who your hero is, but read the rules before you do that.

*Rules*
- I asked who you _do_ like, and not who you don't.
- If you are someone's hero, don't get all cocky.
- Give at least a reason why someone is your 'hero'.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I would say my true hero here on the Temp would be Densetsu9000. He was the first person here to treat me with respect and help me out when I needed it. He was my first friend here on the Temp and the first person to defend me when another member started harassing me.
I would have quit the Temp along time ago if he wasn't there to help me out.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 13, 2011)

Waflix is my hero.

Because he is very open-minded about his sexuality.


----------



## Raika (Jun 13, 2011)

Domination for being awesome to talk to (and argue with).
Goli for being Goli a.k.a a great guy.
prowler_ a.k.a Dean for being my bro.
Rockstar for being a source of laughter.
iFish a.k.a Apple fanboy for amusing me with his silly antics and crappy typing skills.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 13, 2011)

One of my heroes would be A Gay Little Catboy... 1st person that helped me here on temp, when i needed help on my m3i zero, awesome guy to talk too and i've already asked help from him many times before... he always helped me


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist .  He has directly and indirectly helped me a lot as a gamer.  For instance, he helped me a lot in shaping definition of "mainstream gamer" to something that is truly just and unbiased.  Plus, the arguments I have with him really make me take a look at the things we discuss from a different angle.  Not to mention he helped me as a reviewer.  He may come off as fanboyish towards Sony, but he's not, he just looks at Nintendo from a completely unbiased angle and loves his PSP Go.

I do have others, but Guild is the first to come to mind.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 13, 2011)

well my hero's are rydian for making all his awesome tutorials reguarding the psp.  without those i would have a psp on OFW 6.39
and AGLCB for his intro threads and cause he's an awesome dood.


----------



## Domination (Jun 13, 2011)

TrolleyDave.

Politically cool. Cos he's a far left liberal atheistic _british_ nut, just like me. I think he inspires me... A little teeny insignificant bit. I'm probably his hero too, but don't tell him I said that, he wouldn't admit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And NeSchn!

I kinda liked his band and their music: *DAWN OF THE HERO IS PIMPIN'*. And he's a cool a funny guy, he showed me its alright to have a retarded derp face.(Just kidding! I love you Neil!)



Spoiler



Honourable mention goes to Raika.
He makes me feel smart because he's so stupid. ;P


AND DOMINATION COS HE'S THE SECRET SUPREME OVERLORD OF ALL THE UNIVERSES IN EXISTANCE


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 13, 2011)

Toni Plutonij.

I've not known many people in this world so kind, helpful, and understanding as him.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 13, 2011)

tj_cool is real helpful
Cyan is the most _under_appreciated member on the temp MORE UNDERAPPRECIATED THEN DENETSU.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, its been around 10 years since I've been on here. But in no particular order:

Toni Plutonijj - One of my first friends on here, great guy to talk to, always fucking hilarious, and has a good taste in music. I STILL WANT YOUR OLD BANDS ALBUM DAMNIT.
Domination -


----------



## Ace (Jun 13, 2011)

inb4 Monkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Completely honest, TrolleyDave and Blaze163.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 13, 2011)

i am my hero because i am awesome.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 13, 2011)

damn forgot tj_cool without him i would still be pokefreak2008


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone said:
			
		

> i am my hero.


You have to give a reason why.

Anyway, my other hero would be Densetsu9000.  I respect him more than almost any other member, and he's helped me a lot in learning Japanese.  Plus he's very just, and is a ninja.

Though I also respect A Gay Little Catboy just as much and consider him to be my hero as well.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 13, 2011)

Tanas is my hero!

Because he can eat a banana in one bite!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 13, 2011)

Not p1ngpong, because he hates these sorts of threads.


----------



## Countbisquit (Jun 13, 2011)

p1ngpong because he secretly loves these threads.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 13, 2011)

Countbisquit because he posts every blue moon and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Countbisquit (Jun 13, 2011)

Antoligy because he just reached his 2.6k post and is a pretty cool guy


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 13, 2011)

Pingy! Damn I miss that guy


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 13, 2011)

TrolleyDave Just a pure and utter legend 

phoenixgoddess27 She's my wife and she's so kind


----------



## iFish (Jun 13, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto Since he took the high road back in the day when it was easier to be mean to me than it was to be nice. And actually took the time to get to know me when most people didn't and got scared away by my greater annoying side~


----------



## Devin (Jun 13, 2011)

To all those, who lives were lost during the release of Pokemon Black, and White.



Spoiler







​


----------



## Amphy2310 (Jun 13, 2011)

Heartgold, he was the first person to offer to talk to me about problems i have had and hes been a great help ^^


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2011)

raulpica is one of my hero's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



monkat is probably the one i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p1ngpong was one of the most badass mods I ever seen.
Sausage Head because he has a zeppelin and is badass. He can answer any question with one word.


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2011)

iFish. When people start mocking and act critical towards Apple, he'll rush in and put a stop to that.

Me. Cause I'm a borderline God, I can't give life but I can certainly take life away.

TrollyDave. Us leftie types need to stick together.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian is the first open furry I've ever seen (excluding various sites of ill nature). Add in his humor and love and knowledge of all things tech, and it's easy to see why he's been such an inspirational figure to me.

Monkat is... well he's Monkat. Everyone knows what that means and knows why he's a hero.

iFish is the first friend I had on this forum, and he's great to talk to. It's really funny to push his buttons (well, it would be if Apple still used buttons). And who can resist that fucking Kiwi?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gud ol' Ifish because he reminds me of my little brother~
And Chaz for being....well Chaz~
Does Monkat still come around here? If so him too for the sake of nipples.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Waflix is my hero.
> 
> Because he is very open-minded about his sexuality.



Wait... What!?

----
My hero is machomuu. That's because he posts makes clever replies, something I don't always do. I want to be as awesome as he is. Not that I'm not awesome, I'm just not as awesome as he is.
EDIT:
And of course Vulpes Abnocto. That is simply because he is nice and... he is nice.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 13, 2011)

Vulpes - C'mon, everyone likes Vulpes... Or something... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elixirdream -  Sad that this temper left... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sterling - Guild leader! Woot!
Also, all the guys on our writer's guild... Or something...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Um tj_cool cus he changed my name from pain 2k12 (lame) -->  Holified 2x (awesome)  an Narayan cus he or she help me out the most on this site


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Um tj_cool cus he changed my name from pain 2k12 (lame) -->  Holified 2x (awesome)  an Narayan cus he or she help me out the most on this site



I think Narayan is a 


Spoiler



_he_; Source.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 13, 2011)

Narayan cos he listened to my awfully long and colourfully worded rant on msn.

And Catboy for being my first friend on the temp, and for keeping contact with me via PM

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you both!!!

oh and Narayan is a guy! I know... I thought otherwise as well.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 13, 2011)

*KiVan* for starting this lovely community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish he would come back every week or so.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 13, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Gud ol' Ifish because he reminds me of my little brother~
> And Chaz for being....well Chaz~
> Does Monkat still come around here? If so him too for the sake of nipples.


no he doesn't, i miss him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i first came here, my hero was probably Guild McCommunist, he always had something intelligent to say and tried to keep discussions from becoming straight up flame wars by backing things up with evidence

now, i'd say it's probably Cannonfoddr, he's incredibly dedicated and somehow finds the time to do things mundane just to help out the whole temp, he's always professional whenever he posts, and always edits his posts in blue


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see what's so hard to understand.  He said Narayan is male.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 13, 2011)

My hero is whoever has the most power at that instance.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 13, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that is what makes me think Narayan is a male.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 13, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> *KiVan* for starting this lovely community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't argue with that!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2011)

Most of these guys I've rarely interacted with but I admire their personalities and/or contributions to the GBAtemp (GBA*T*emp?) community.
mthrnite
Vulpes
FAST96868790869 (I forgot the numbers)
Spikey

Of course there are several more users that I like a lot, but they wouldn't necessarily count as heroes.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I know


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Vulpes abnocto, he has a picture of a fox. But is no furry.
He is a mod. But he does care about his users (including me.)
He can contribute to any thread. He be a good Temp'r.

Cheers vulpes!


----------



## pistone (Jun 13, 2011)

well i have to say  retrogamefan not about the releases (as i stop downloading after yu-gi-oh was finally patched) he do but
for its ethic as he never responds bad to the users that kept asking again and again the same question (where will this patch be released) but also because he comes back when the community needed it more


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone who doesn't need the /sarcasm to realise it is. And anyone who likes a good argument. Whether we agree or not I love you guys.

Also anyone who can put up with me. You know who you are and I won't embarrass y'all by mentioning names.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good to see I still haven't interacted with anyone here


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 14, 2011)

Aww, I've made no influence here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hero would really be Guild McCommunist, simply because I can now look at Nintendo in a more un-biased way. I still think I'm a fanboy (I hate shooters), but I don't worship them like I did before.

Thanks Guild! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for some reason, I can't use member tags for Guild. Strange.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Aww, I've made no influence here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guild McCommunist

ur right, that's weird... HAX!!!!!

but it's obviously something to do with the space in his name

Guild McCommunist


----------



## prowler (Jun 14, 2011)

Nobody is my hero because you all suck.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks at my friends list...

K my fave tempers are:

Cannonfoddr: if it wasn't for him the SuperCard DStwo plugins thread wouldn't exist
Protokun7: We had some good times in the shoutbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danny600kill: Helped me with my first guide, nice guy

and haflore: Just because

Edit: and trolleydave


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 14, 2011)

Surprised I'm the only one who said KiVan...


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 14, 2011)

maybe tigris coz he helped me fix my computer last week while i was in a rush then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where's KiVan now ?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Nobody is my hero because you all suck.


We love you too


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you three.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 16, 2011)

mthrnite because he has always been great to me
XFlak because he created modmii, has helped endless amounts of people, and because he is the only person that I have ever met online and became friends with IRL and has become my best friend.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 16, 2011)

Guild, because he was always unbiased, and helpful. These days, it's a little harder to call him unbiased, but he's still really helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vulpes, because he is simply one of the more intriguing members here.

PK, because he travels a lot.

TrolleyDave, for having the best debates, and great insight. Take nothing at face value, or the feel of the invisible.

Rydian, because he is even more helpful, and much more insightful than many others here.

Foxi4, because he is also insightful, and at the very least patient.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 16, 2011)

mocalacace, talk to him on LIVE often, hes cool, and he mods stuff for me for cheap.
Devin, cause hes cool.
FAST 6191, for being incredibly smart.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> *Nobody* is my hero because you all suck.



You mean this guy?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=41752

JK.

I don't exactly have a hero....though Vulpes would probably be it if I was forced to chose.


----------



## signz (Jun 16, 2011)

Now that's pretty easy.

Normmatt and Smiths for making AKAIO.
elixirdream for making all those awesome cheats.
Antoligy for... being himself all the time, dunno. He's just a pretty cool guy.
Another World, just because he's into retro-gaming and, well, one of my favorite members.

Also phoenixgoddess27, Noitora and all the others, helping with and translating ROMs for us.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 16, 2011)

tj_cool, because he is always available and he can do anything.
He finds the time to do a lot of moderation work while maintaining the wiki and helping users.
He is a multi-function user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> tj_cool is real helpful
> Cyan is the most _under_appreciated member on the temp MORE UNDERAPPRECIATED THEN DENETSU.


Thank you (second time you said that about me).
Though, I'm not sure I should deserve it, I'm just trying to help when I can.
I would like to have more free time and be able to help the community even more (and complete what I start) and read more topics, but you guys write so much I can't follow everything! 
I can't moderate all my designated forums everyday, so I say a big thanks to all other moderators too


----------



## Sop (Jun 16, 2011)

Monkat. For being funny.. sometimes.


----------



## lolzed (Jun 16, 2011)

elixirdream, that guy was and still is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are of course others, but I think anyone who helps out(and not just says google it) is my hero...
Also those mods(all of you,you know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) who in just of a blink of an eye deletes those spammers!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist

I really like his blog posts and reviews 
He's also one of the reputable members who didn't go rogue and asshole-y after some time
Too bad he doesn't post much anymore


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jun 16, 2011)

Vulpes Abnoctco, because he was an awesome and decent guy before becoming a mod; he became a mod, and hasn't changed one bit.

Toni Plutonij and Hadrian, the bastards corrupted me years ago with their stories of.. :|... but nevertheless they amused me and treated me pretty nicely.

B-Blue, nicest guy I've met on the temp.. ever.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2011)

Where the heck have you been, Moo?!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jun 16, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Where the heck have you been, Moo?!



lolol high school has turned out to be a bitch Vulpesy


----------



## wasim (Jun 16, 2011)

Buleste

he always helps me out with all kinda things


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would honestly say that Haddad is my GBAtemp hero, he always reviews flashcarts, and gives his honest opinions to his viewers


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 16, 2011)

Fast. I can only dream to make posts as long as you do.

Guild. U R SO EPEC.

Another World. I'm amazed at your beauty. And your boobs. But they're sorta the same.

Densetsu. For being extremely nice to me. Even though I'm clearly an idiot.

Granville. For being awesome, in general.


----------



## XFlak (Jun 17, 2011)

My hero is myself, nah, my real hero is giantpune, he totally kicks ass and is the smartest dev with a sense of humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there are tons of other gbatemper's that totally kick ass. DeadlyFoez is the 'temps unofficial designated infectus repair guru, and is an awesome all around guy. cwstjdenobs is always helpful, and there are tons of other awesome ppl, like Wiipower, davebaol, fix94, didd81, fig2k4, oggzee, mauifrog, RobGee789, scooby74029, WiiCrazy, Wiimm, xzxero, etc. basically everybody on my friends list is the creme of the crop in my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, I mean, this might sound conceited of me... but I'm actually very surprised nobody (other than DeadlyFoez) mentioned me in this thread... maybe I'm not as influential as I thought... it might almost be time for me to hang up the towel... I guess we'll see

reason for edit: added strike through cuz it sounded too much like I was asking for attention


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 17, 2011)

My hero is another world. I enjoy reading the homebrew and old school gaming news that he/she posts. I also love the fact that he's into old school gaming.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 17, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> My hero is myself, nah, my real hero is giantpune, he totally kicks ass and is the smartest dev with a sense of humour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joostin coughs loudly.


----------



## prowler (Jun 17, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I mean, this might sound conceited of me... but I'm actually very surprised nobody (other than DeadlyFoez) mentioned me in this thread... maybe I'm not as influential as I thought... it might almost be time for me to hang up the towel... I guess we'll see


I have no idea who you are (or who DeadlyFoez is).

I think DeadlyFoez got banned and came back again?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> XFlak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know who XFlak is if you have ever opened up a Wii hacking related topic. DeadlyFoez, I've seen around, and he seems pretty smart and in the scene(s) himself.

Also, p1ngpong is my hero because now he won't have to cry he is a magnificent example of a human being. He was a moderator that all aspired to be, but nobody has been great enough to rise to the incredible seat he once occupied.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> He was a moderator that all aspired to be, but nobody has been great enough to rise to the incredible seat he once occupied.



And nobody ever could.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or ever wanted to.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I have no idea who you are (or who DeadlyFoez is).
> 
> I think DeadlyFoez got banned and came back again?


Time to get to know me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I got banned, but I'm that good that they let me come back.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 17, 2011)

My only gbatemp hero is GeekyGuy because he never deletes on-topic posts, never abuses his powers and always replies to PMs as a moderator should.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 17, 2011)

Rydian, iFish, Rockstar, Guild McCommunist, I resepct those guys. I see them as very helpful to the scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Favorite mods would have to be tj_cool, Vulpes, & Toni


----------



## Zorua (Jun 18, 2011)

tj_cool and Cyan. They're just awesome and have helped me whenever I asked them for help.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 18, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> My only gbatemp hero is GeekyGuy because he never deletes on-topic posts, never abuses his powers and always replies to PMs as a moderator should.


He didn't reply to my PM


----------



## Zorua (Jun 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither mine but whatever.
He is a hero for someone.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My post was obviously sarcastic


----------



## machomuu (Jun 18, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't tell, mainly because I have 10% warn level because I arguably posted off-topic.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's being sarcastic.
see: http://gbatemp.net/t295906-project-cafe-news-thread

edit: too late


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I couldn't tell, mainly because I have 10% warn level because I arguably posted off-topic.



So what, I have a 20% warn level because I apparently was trolling with on-topic posts.


----------



## Issac (Jun 18, 2011)

KiVan, Costello, shaunj66 for all the awesomeness
Cyan for being an awesome friend
Thieves Like Us for getting me an american DSL and donated competition prizes in the past
TrolleyDave and Hadrian for being cool dudes
I'm Short and Rad, cause she's short and rad! and cute! teehee
WeaponX, I miss him much
and also some honorable mentions:
Dice, Ace Gunman, djgarf, miniox (can't spell your name din jäkel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 20, 2011)

tj_cool

Because him, I become a Flat Pudding (￣▽￣) ♪


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 11, 2011)

What about A Gay Little Catboy?
One of the smartest people I've seen.
I admire his way of thinking and writing when he posts, though in some cases, our opinions totally differ. I just find him very interesting.
He's also been a very good member at the temp from what I've seen.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 11, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> What about A Gay Little Catboy?
> One of the smartest people I've seen.
> I admire his way of thinking and writing when he posts, though in some cases, our opinions totally differ. I just find him very interesting.
> He's also been a very good member at the temp from what I've seen.


True. So is Schlupi, Machomuu, and some others.


----------



## pistone (Jul 11, 2011)

iv already posted here but ........
the comment before this
+ 

all my friend in the friend list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also vulpes...... i like the way he thinks ,iv read several post of him and iv find my self mostly = to what he is thinking/posting which for me is something new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also he is the 9-tail fox of naruto but ........please dont not tell anyone ..........its a secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and *P1NG*
that mod has some ball .....also he responded to some of my pm that............well you have no idea ........i think that no man that has a little of sanity would write them (like me ) and yet he take the time to respond to those


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 11, 2011)

None. Everyone are the friends as long as they are true friends with a true hearts.


----------



## Necron (Jul 11, 2011)

FAST6191, he always comes with his long posts to save ppl in the romhacking area


----------



## mameks (Jul 12, 2011)

I have 4:
Vulpes, as he's one of the bestest mods evar. Plus he's bloody funny ^^
Raul, for the same reasons as Vulpes. And also he's just osm ^^
Peegee, for being one of the few remaining _good_ 'Tempers.
Veho, for always having a funny or osm picture. And like PG, being one of the few good 'Tempers u.u
And if you don't know who these people are, shame on you


----------



## Issac (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww, shlong.. I'm a good temper as well


----------



## mameks (Jul 12, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Awww, shlong.. I'm a good temper as well


True, I remember you being so ^^
It's just that I see more of them ^^;


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 12, 2011)

Luke_C for being my waifu.
McCommunist for his straight to the point, brutal but fair posts and he often verbalizes my opinions.


Spoiler



For instance, we both see that PSV is superior to 3DS in prospects. The kind of games that can come on that thing are limited only by the developers laziness IMO.


TrolleyDave for his devilish good lucks and british wit.
Prowler_ (whatever your name is now) for living within a stones throw of me trololo. (Okay more like a sniper bullet but still.)
Toni_plutonij for his android tattoos. Though I cry everytime I see a picture of his bull underwear.
Blaze for his interesting blogs and dog nanaki.

Sorry if I got any of your names wrong, I'm too lazy to find you on here.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 12, 2011)

hmm well alot of people have helped me out here but i can't really recall their names so no one i guess ??


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> McCommunist for his straight to the point, brutal but fair posts and he often verbalizes my opinions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Don't forget is "frank" nature.


----------



## bsfmtl123 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have three Heroes on GBATemp though I haven't communicated with many: 

Name:Alexander_86
Reason:He has always helped me with Pokemon games and was the first person with whom I talked on GBATemp.

Name:TrolleyDave
Reason:Although I am against him in a debate but still I have to admit that his debating skills are very difficult to match.The way he proceeds with a topic is also commendable.I am really impressed.He has also helped me improve my skills.

Nameyrmon
Reason:He has helped me at many stages and he is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Sep 28, 2011)

One of my heroes here at gbatemp is Raika , because he'scores with Stepmania I hope i once in my life try it out myself, but i think i'm getting a warm red head before the game even has to start because of the nerves.,< So He's the biggest hero here for me lol  i still be happy i have something to try in life.


----------



## emigre (Sep 28, 2011)

emigre. He's smart, articulate, funny, shexy and has great taste in music.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2011)

My hero is tagzard. He has *FRIENDS!* and he uses awesome *Google+!*


----------



## iFish (Sep 28, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> My hero is tagzard. He has *FRIENDS!!!*


Fixed


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 28, 2011)

No one. IMO people shouldn't have regular people (as everyone on GBATemp is) heroes, we're all just people.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks iFish. I forgot that more exclamation points equals more friends.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 28, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> No one. IMO people shouldn't have regular people (as everyone on GBATemp is) heroes, we're all just people.


What does us all being people have to do with it?  We're not talking about Superheroes.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 28, 2011)

mooiweer said:
			
		

> One of my heroes here at gbatemp is Raika , because he'scores with Stepmania I hope i once in my life try it out myself, but i think i'm getting a warm red head before the game even has to start because of the nerves.,< So He's the biggest hero here for me lol  i still be happy i have something to try in life.


I thought Raika left?


----------



## Burton (Sep 28, 2011)

My Hero is THE GREAT XFLAK. He is my papa and my mentor. He is the guy that taught me everything I need to know in Wii Hacking. Thank you Xflak!!  Another guy I admire a lot and I use to tease a lot back then is BIG BRO Deadlyfoez! I like his attitude (who doesn't)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (prowler_ @ Jun 17 2011, 04:28 AM) *
> I have no idea who you are (or who DeadlyFoez is).
> 
> I think DeadlyFoez got banned and came back again?[/b]



I guess you don't visit the Wii boards too often.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 28, 2011)

emigre, 'cause he's a hilarious bastard.


----------



## tagzard (Sep 28, 2011)

Vulpes is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 28, 2011)

>Searches name
>Sees decent number of posts come out that mention me as hero.
>Cock grows bigger.

prowler is my hero.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 28, 2011)

I..don't....really.........know.................



There's a few of them i respect but none of them i wanna aspire to be like.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 28, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> No one. IMO people shouldn't have regular people (as everyone on GBATemp is) heroes, we're all just people.



Anyone can be a "hero". In the true meaning of the word...then yeah, no one is really a hero.
But in the context of the thread (well, people being silly aside) a hero is just someone you look up to, admire, and/or even just have a great deal of respect for.
Though you're right there's pretty much no one here that should fit that bill IMO.

I can't think of anyone.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 28, 2011)

The whole site has become my home away from home, to be honest. There's always something going on here. Whether it's a serious discussion about new technology or a troll being flamed into annihilation, this place is always where it's at. I've had help with hacking my various gaming machines, and help with more serious issues in my life. I've recieved more support from some members of this site over the years than I have from members of my family. I have to thank all of you for that. There are some members that have a knack for making me smile, but let's not embarrass them, eh?


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 28, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> But in the context of the thread (well, people being silly aside) a hero is just someone you look up to, admire, and/or even just have a great deal of respect for.



I know, that's what I was talking about and still no one. TBH, anyone that hangs around a site that's all about video games, and a majority of "modders" with the population, shouldn't be considered a hero by anyone. Yes, that includes me, not that anyone has listed me yet.


----------



## XFlak (Sep 29, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> My Hero is THE GREAT XFLAK. He is my papa and my mentor. He is the guy that taught me everything I need to know in Wii Hacking. Thank you Xflak!!  Another guy I admire a lot and I use to tease a lot back then is BIG BRO Deadlyfoez! I like his attitude (who doesn't)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man! I really appreciate hearing that I'm your gbatemp hero! And I like the sound of "THE GREAT XFLAK"... I think I should change my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U rock Burton, keep it real buddy


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 29, 2011)

No one because I am just that awesome.


----------



## exangel (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm mostly a lurker.  i've hardly started any non-blog threads to my knowledge.
nevertheless, in my roughly year and a half of membership i kept running into the same people.  these are my heroes in chronological order of charming me.

1st was TrolleyDave.  he helped support me in an argument with a troll when i was a new member about a topic i didn't know as much about as i thought (R4 1:1 clones).  (tk_saturn also contributed to this largely and would still be a hero of mine if he was still actively updating his "noob guide" stickies.)  at some point i managed to persuade TrolleyDave to skype me and he really is that handsome .  i really hope he can fully recover from his pain/illness.

2nd was Cyan for flattering me in the member pics thread and occasionally saying sincerely helpful things in random threads that i had also posted in.  also for making me want to play FF4 (gba version!) every time i see his avatar.

3th is Originality for being perhaps an even-more computer hardware and tech obsessed fellow than myself and inspiring me to give a European WoW server (Nordrassil) a try for a brief period of time (I quit WoW again in May, as well as smoking.  Don't tempt me.)

4rd is kind of a hero runner-up, and that's prowler_ and it's only for being a big PSO BB fan and spreading the word about schthack when given the chance, and adding me on Steam resulting in having to put up with me gushing about PSO memories and PSO2 possibilities for hours.

edit: clarity


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 29, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



k.
You're my hero now.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 29, 2011)

safariman72
PiNa
lagman
Harsky
5uck3rpunch
Takeshi
jumpman17
mikesinclair555
Mucuna
kingeightsix
OrR
Bitbyte
Veho
Hitto
Eruonen
Extreme Coder
lookout
Linkiboy
tshu
.TakaM
OSW
nintendofreak
GameGeezer
TPi
Psyfira
Satummoo
Opium
matt1freek
RayorDragonFall
tama_mog
corbs132

Because they helped me when I needed it most.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 29, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paradoxes like that make my head explode. Seriously, I truly think no one on this site should be considered a hero, given what this site is all about. I mean no offense, as I'm on this site regularly.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 29, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a silly argument.
What if it's a person you know personally or even in real life that you consider a hero? Literally or figuratively.
And then they also happen to frequent this forum?
Should you no longer consider them a hero?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's more about "who you respect most" than "who's your hero".  If it were the latter I would say no one.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 29, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> That's a silly argument.
> What if it's a person you know personally or even in real life that you consider a hero? Literally or figuratively.
> And then they also happen to frequent this forum?
> Should you no longer consider them a hero?



Given the context of the OP, that's NOT what they are asking, they are only refering to people they don't know RL on GBATemp.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 29, 2011)

As in,a hero doesn't have to be perfect.

Also not everyone comes here for the same reason.

Can't think of one right now...


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 29, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, that's silly reasoning.

It's not like people only talk about games or hacking/modding here.
And a lot of people talk to GBAtemp members outside of GBAtemp too, whether it be on other sites or via IM or even voice chat or actual phone calls.

What if someone talks them out of suicide or helps them through a tough time?
Are they not allowed to consider that person a hero just because they haven't met in real life?

And what if one day they meet up and all they say is "hello" to each other?
Is that person suddenly a valid hero just because they physically met up?

Respect/admiration is earned through action, regardless of whether you know the person in real life.

Heck, there's an actual news story about this kind of thing, though it's rather old...I can't find it since I don't remember the details, but while searching it up I found other examples.

http://articles.cnn.com/2005-09-21/tech/be...rses?_s=PM:TECH
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-...hers-photo.html
http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2011/jan/...-to-the-rescue/

Lives literally saved by random people online they've never met.
And that last one was from the guy asking for help in a game's chat.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2011)

Most of my heroes are ones that are banned or only post once in a blue moon. Most of the friends i try to make here end up getting banned or rise to power and forget about me cause everyone else is stroking their Epeens for them. However. 

BoneMonkey-old and banned in 08 i think. He was hilarious.
Overlord Nadrian-we actually started to be pretty good friends and now i dont see him even on facebook much.
Hadrian/Gaydrian-favorite mod

VVolts,Westside These two dont post much anymore but i still look for their names of the board

NeSchn-dude makes some kick ass music and does it for fun, besides hes friendly.
FAST# Super intelligent. When i see a FAST post, i stop what im doing, whatever thread im reading, because i know im gonna learn something.


----------



## Domination (Sep 29, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian-we actually started to be pretty good friends and now i dont see him even on facebook much.



Yeah... poopyhead thinks facebook sucks now and deactivated his account or something and went to google+ or something... :/

You can still always find him on ds-scene though. But ds-scene sucks or something, so yeah.

Sorry for being offtopic.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 29, 2011)

machomuu


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 29, 2011)

Jack or something. He was the guy who's sig was "I am Jack's wasted bandwidth."

Cool dude. Wrote a short story that I really enjoyed. More an autobiography.

Shinji brought me here so thanks. Linkiboy was pretty cool too. [/M/]artin is pretty dope anda  good doodler


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 29, 2011)

mthrnite
vulpes
catboy
paarish
narayan
frozen
ace faith


----------



## Cyan (Sep 29, 2011)

exangel said:
			
		

> 2nd was Cyan for flattering me in the member pics thread and occasionally saying sincerely helpful things in random threads that i had also posted in.  also for making me want to play FF4 (gba version!) every time i see his avatar.


Oh, you remembered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm usually not flattering people just to flat them. 
when I want to say something personal I often start writing a post then decide not to post it and delete it. (too shy to make direct compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I only said what I thought about the actress, I'm glad you took it as a compliment and still remember it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About my avatar, it's FF6 (or FF3 in USA).


You are the second person to mention me, thank you.



Also, I'll add Zarcon to my respected user list.
I didn't know you before becoming a moderator (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but since I'm reading your posts I think you have a great way of thinking. I have usually the same thoughts as you about many subjects.
You write and explain it well and have your own thoughts, not trying to copy or follow other user's decisions.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 29, 2011)

catboy
kirbyboy whose new name I cant remember
rydian
prowler_
and some others...


----------



## Etheboss (Sep 29, 2011)

Vulpes, because he gave me this crappy user title...


----------



## wasim (Sep 29, 2011)

Buleste -
he helped me alot !


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2011)

Amongst those who I truly respect here I can name:

Vulpes: Intelligent, honest, has balls, I can always rely on him. 

Raul: Same as Vulpes, and I know he has my back.

AW: Hard working and admin material.

Cyan: One of the most impressive of the blues, I always enjoy his posts.

Depravo: An all round good fella. Makes me laugh a lot too.

Densetsu9000: Despite a horrendous workload at medical school he finds time to chip in more than some that are here every day. I wish he had the time to be around more.

GeekyGuy: I almost always agree with his perspective.

dice: Has balls when it matters, plus he makes me laugh.

Rayder: I just like him a lot.

Dave: When he isn't around something seems to be missing from the temp. Another one who I know has my back.

Chanser: GBAtemps biggest secret, a workhorse.

FAST6191: Too intelligent for this place.

granville: all round nice guy, I love him.

VatoLoco: Hit the ground running as soon as he was promoted, and never stopped.

Veho: Mod material. And funny as fuck.

I know this list is almost exclusively staff, but those are the people I interact with the most these days.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 29, 2011)

rockstar99


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 29, 2011)

NONE! It is not fair to say that.. It would be selfish and heartless. Guess what ?? Everyone are the heroes, period.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> *a lot of people, none of which are me*



Fuck you and your lies.

I'm also the only one to mention prowler. You all need better heroes.


----------



## exangel (Sep 29, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> About my avatar, it's FF6 (or FF3 in USA).


i feel dum.
however now your avatar will want me to play both those games.  i havent played either one for a very long time ><

on topic:
Infinite Zero is also my hero for being such a smart young lady, her very existence makes me proud of my Philippine heritage.  I rarely see her in any of the forums i have time to keep up on though.


edit: @Guild McCommunist doesn't being a hero runner-up count?  i mentioned prowler >.>


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiny Latios just did.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally I'm shocked and appalled, I haven't been mentioned more.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 29, 2011)

Devin, mocalacace, and dudenator.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Personally I'm shocked and appalled, I haven't been mentioned more.


Pretty sure you have been duder.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Personally I'm shocked and appalled, I haven't been mentioned more.
> BobTheJoeBob did.
> QUOTE(BobTheJoeBob @ Sep 28 2011, 05:49 PM) emigre, 'cause he's a hilarious bastard.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2011)

If no one had mentioned me, I would have typed "Personally I'm shocked and appalled, I haven't been mentioned." Hence the use of 'more' to indicate I have been mentioned but yet unsatisfactory at the lack of mentions I receive.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 29, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> emigre, 'cause he's a hilarious bastard.


Same for me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> If no one had mentioned me, I would have typed "Personally I'm shocked and appalled, I haven't been mentioned." Hence the use of 'more' to indicate I have been mentioned but yet unsatisfactory at the lack of mentions I receive.



I think you've been hanging around machomuu too much...  When i first read your post it did not say "more".  I thought, "Hmm...I'm pretty sure I saw his name somewhere..." and proceeded to go back a couple pages...  Came back, quoted your post and added my own...  Now I see that while I was doing my "research" you added one word to your post and completely changed its meaning.  machomuu would be proud


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I last edited my post nine minutes before your first post.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well most people on the forum do it, don't see why I personally would be proud.

And I'm not.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> riposte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I did about 2 minutes of "research" mixed into about 10 minutes of actual work...at my job.  Are you saying that the edit you made was something other than adding the word "more" to your post?  Because if you are, I'd have to call you a fibber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ontopic:
tj_cool
XFlak
giantpune
dimok
for their help when I was fiddling with the Wii...

Rydian
xist
for their help when I was fiddling with the PSP...

Guild McCommunist
prowler_
for keeping it real...

machomuu
tagzard
Shinyjellicent
for providing lulz...

phoenixgoddess27
for being a sassy sweetheart...

Old8oy
for being a badass mofo.

emigre
for sticking to his guns despite knowing he is fibbing...


reason for edit: added new hero


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shockingly yes.


----------



## lex luthor (Sep 29, 2011)

*machomuu* because he is a Pokemon Master!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 29, 2011)

lex luthor said:
			
		

> *machomuu* because he is a Pokemon Master!


Actually I still haven't beaten BW or HG...I beal Gold, though.


----------



## miruki (Sep 29, 2011)

Noitora - for being an absolute sweetheart and the first person I met on here that I'd call a friend. And even while we haven't talked for ages (and he still owes me a letter!), I'll never forget about the fun times we had.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2011)

I love emigre more than words can say. He is a troll of such astonishing invincibility and style I rarely have to remove his posts. And I would happily die in the flames that he produces from his keyboard.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a hero?!
Weird...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd like to add p1ngpong to my list.




			
				ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> I'm a hero?!
> Weird...



for all the wrong reasons bud


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 29, 2011)

Prowler. Becasue the word "love" is not enough to describe him.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone who likes the 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But seriously, Anyone who post news on the front page! I don't know what I'm missing until I see news their


----------



## Forstride (Sep 29, 2011)

p1ngpong - ;O;
.TakaM - Awesome spriter who created a few sprites for me years ago (On a different site, but still)
Antoligy - For creating TempCraft and in turn "allowing" me to become the third highest staff member on it.
Midna - For having some awesome Zelda convos with him on IRC.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 29, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> I'd like to add p1ngpong to my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it!


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 29, 2011)

le me (H) and trolley dave


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2011)

TDWP FTW is a good lad, and with every project he undertakes he pushes the boundaries of game design a little bit further.

If he needed sustenance I would happily let him eat me, and watch him with joy from the heavens as he greedily laps up my succulent juices.  

;O;


----------



## iFish (Sep 29, 2011)

Terminator02 For putting up with me and being an overall great friend.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2011)

I forgot Rydian, xist, for always being right there for my PSP troubles.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Nate went to Google+.

_Which would be better than Facebook if people actually used it._

I would miss him but I see him often on DSDatabase/DS-Scene/Google+ so his ban from GBAtemp wasn't that much of a change for me.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> I'd like to add p1ngpong to my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like my reason, I serve lulz to people, I hear they're a delicacy.


----------



## UnoAphex (Sep 30, 2011)

lilsypha, do you have to ask.oh pingpong too.  and antoligy is always good for answers about stuff.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 30, 2011)

Vulpes and TrolleyDave are both reasonable people.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2011)

my hero right now is tj_cool (he knows why)
but there's tons of other people that I love, such as (in no particular order) pingy, lil, zarcon, mthr, vulpes, td, raul, AW, and tons more!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2011)

Can anyone be my HERO?


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 30, 2011)

Cyan and Machomuu (they're nice to talk)
Overjoy and scooby74029 (they're doing a lot for the wii homebrew scene)


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 30, 2011)

Much, much love to PG.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 30, 2011)

MY LOVE IS EQUAL FOR EVERYONE
GBATEMP IS MY HERO


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 30, 2011)

So.. Let see ppl i respect the most on here.

FrozenIndignation the EoF Hero!

Vulpes is a cool mod.

AnotherWorld for the frequent news and infos.

PhoenixGoddess for her translation devotion.

Xuphor for the cool content she shares on the forum (that playstation song still get me everytime.)

Alekmaul for his many homebrews and not brag about. Also huminghao for the same reason and nesDS updates

Rydian, xist for their helpful posts in psp forums.

And for the coolness and laughs : AlanJohn, Paarish, Hydreigon, emigre, machomuu.

Special prize for Tagzard with his crybaby attitude and the good will to get out of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : Forgot Veho for the frequent funny pictures sharing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 30, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> my hero right now is tj_cool (he knows why)


I think we *all* know why.


----------



## prowler (Sep 30, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing it's something to do with IPB because tj_cool is Godly like that.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 30, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> Yeah... poopyhead thinks facebook sucks now and deactivated his account or something and went to google+ or something... :/


What happened? Did Mark Zuckerberg refuse to give him a staff position?


----------



## mameks (Sep 30, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








O God, Depravo gets +9001 hero points.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2011)

somedouchebag...something something can't remember his full name but he did send a awesome letter to Tempcast once.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Also, I'll add Zarcon to my respected user list.
> I didn't know you before becoming a moderator (sorry
> 
> 
> ...



I'd heard Zarcon mentioned perhaps once before gaining access to the staff IRC. 
Then it took half a year before we started speaking.
She's still an enigma to me, and I get the feeling she prefers it that way, 
but I absolutely love how her mind works.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2011)

GBA Temp hero. Hm...

I guess I would say Guild McCommunist, for introducing me to the site in the first place, as well as for putting up with me irl. (Note: I will convert you to Babylon 5 one of these days)


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> GBA Temp hero. Hm...
> 
> I guess I would say Guild McCommunist, for introducing me to the site in the first place, as well as for putting up with me irl. (Note: I will convert you to Babylon 5 one of these days)


Really?  I didn't know you two knew each other irl, though it does explain a few things.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah. A few other guys we knew joined as well, they just haven't stuck around.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 1, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> No one. IMO people shouldn't have regular people (as everyone on GBATemp is) heroes, we're all just people.


That's essentially saying that we shouldn't have realistic aspirations and dreams.

And what makes someone an irregular person anyway? Money? Fame? Adept skills in whoring attention?
Who's to say that I can't have a hero that isn't rich, famous, or superhuman? 

Why can't I hold as a hero simply because of their personality, their actions, and the way they think? To me, those aspects define a hero far better than money, fame, and impossible abilities ever could.


EDIT: Yeah, I know I'm fucking late. This isn't a thread I read often.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 1, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=283396
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=249490
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=283222

_amirite?_


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, spot on.


----------

